# Cool new site



## Karalee (Oct 27, 2004)

I stumbled across this while looking for a vivitar slide printer (I know, more toys) and its actually a pretty cool site. If you hit the next page links at the bottom, it takes you through toy cameras, cross processing, SX-70 Manipulations, emulsion lifts and transfers (with how to pictures) and xerox transfers.

Enjoy 

http://webmonkey.wired.com/webmonkey/99/23/index3a.html?tw=design


----------

